
Stop Socializing the Downside and Privatizing the Upside (2011) - spking
https://rooseveltinstitute.org/stop-socializing-downside-and-privatizing-upside/
======
ebg13
Required HN warning: Scrolling on this site is very unpleasant.

~~~
Arbalest
Thankfully, reader mode seems to be compatible with it.

------
sebastianconcpt
_Democrats are left still facing sneers of socialism. Trying to counter this
charge by messing around with policy design details is a strategy fated to
fail. What we need instead is a way of reframing the debate that begins to
reverse the discrediting of government._

The article is basically an update on revolutionary propaganda for the U.S so
Socialism can be delivered to the american people under the disguise of the
Democratic Party policies.

~~~
ebg13
Maybe. Do you have any comment on the argument that starts "What conservatives
are proposing is to privatize the upside of the economy while socializing the
downside."?

~~~
hangphyr
From what I've observed in the US, both major political parties are advocates
of socializing the downside. The current Canadian federal government, though
very left-leaning, is also a strong advocate of this policy.

I think often people frame this issue incorrectly. As much as I have my own
opinions of what 'isms' or parties are superior, we should be discussing the
incentives we've built into our political systems that encourage politicians
of all stripes to make decisions like this. Politicians avoid a very visible
event with high damage to a single entity (major bank or airline going
bankrupt), compared to difficult to trace moderate damage spread across
everyone over a long period of time. It's very low cost to the politicians to
impose a bail-out, they don't face the long-term slow moving economic and
social damage.

I feel confident large businesses would behave far more sensibly with a long-
term vision if they knew there wasn't a taxpayer below them ready to catch
them when they fail performing financial stunts.

~~~
newen
You need to consider who politicians are being funded by. Corporations and the
wealthy people that own these corporations currently have a strong hold on
politicians on both parties and you need to consider that in your analysis as
well.

